# Need Luxaire Forced Air Furnace Wiring Diagram



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Grab a phone book and call a Luxaire dealer to come out and repair it for you. If you need to have a wiring diagram then you have no business attempting a repair on a gas burning appliance. How much is your family and home worth to you???


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Grab a phone book and call a Luxaire dealer to come out and repair it for you. If you need to have a wiring diagram then you have no business attempting a repair on a gas burning appliance. How much is your family and home worth to you???


Your an ass!! Help the guy or girl out... If you can, which I doubt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I think they helped them quite well. A phonebook was the BEST advice money didn't have to buy!


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Grab a phone book and call a Luxaire dealer



That's the best advice you can get. The system is old and probably the only place you'll be able to get it that I can think of.

http://www.luxaire.com <~~ Click on this link or type it in. This is the home page. Just search or contact them with your request. They should be able to help you.


----------



## nethercuttk (Jan 25, 2006)

*i have an old luxaire furnance &need a wiring diagram*

help i have an old luxaire furnace and need a wiring diagram the model 
# is sh-100 series 4


----------



## lightman2703 (Apr 15, 2009)

*luxair furnace*

is this furnace a standing pilot , or electronic ignition ? also mwhat part do you need to re-wire ? line voltage 120 volts, or low voltage 24 volts?:wink:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

lightman2703 said:


> is this furnace a standing pilot , or electronic ignition ? also mwhat part do you need to re-wire ? line voltage 120 volts, or low voltage 24 volts?:wink:


The original post is going on 5 years old.
The post made before yours is over 3 years old.

I hope they aren't still waiting for diagrams.


----------

